# been working on this one for a bit...



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

hello all!

i have been working on this viv for a while now and plan to add some inhabitants in the next few weeks or so.

my question:

what type of frog would you suggest for this type of tank? 
how many?

i believe it is a 20 high?

plenty of ground space, as there is a large open area behind the brom's.

thanks!

here are some pics:



















the water area is low as i have not filled it up yet.. there will be a layer of duckweed to cover it as well


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Very Nice!! What kind of frogs are you interested in? Tincs or leucs or more thumbnail types?


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks great. Looks like a good terrestrial tank in my opinion, but I think leucs could work as well.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Great looking tank.  
I second the leucs..I think they would be great in there. I like the little pond area you made, really nice.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks guys!

this is my first "big" project as far as dart frogs go. and i am pleased with it so far.. the creeping fig has started to sprout long roots on the back wall as well as the smaller brom pups in the back.. 

leucs are a good suggestion. would a pair/trio fit comfortably in this tank? i dont want to over do it and have competing for space become an issue. 

P. Vitattus has been on my want list for a while. i know they are a pretty basic frog and can be shy but i think a trio would do nicely in this tank... there is just something about them that i like.. 

any more suggestions or constructive criticism welcome!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

A pair of leucs for sure, a trio possibly. Same with vitattus... I think a pair of tincs would work great too, even though it's a "high" it has more of a terrestrial feel to it.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions!

I'll be perusing through a few sites to see what everyone has for sale.. 

thanks again..

:mrgreen:


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

might as well throw this out there too.. 

anyone currently working with Mantella Aurantiaca ( i know this is a dart board, but i thought i would ask anyway as the other board isn't frequented too much ).

or, does anyone know of a breeder that is selling them in the US? 

thanks!


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

i thought that it might be time to update this thread, seeing as how this tank has been up and running or a few months now.. 

you can see the "before" shot up in the first post.. i have removed the pond because it just didnt work with this viv.. and i have also added a piece of cork bark and a large stone as well as some leaf litter and another brom or two.. but other then that, this tank has just been growing and growing... 

here are some recent shots from tonight:

full tank shot:










(sorry, photobucket wont let me resize it any larger)

Left side of viv:










middle view of viv:










right side of viv:











it doesnt look as nice as some of the other vivs on here, but i am very proud of this tank as it is my first "large" dart project..


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

"it doesnt look as nice as some of the other vivs on here"

your right..... it looks better than alot. i think this viv has real authentic feel from the pics, your plants are growing like wildfire which is always a good sign. have you picked a frog yet? i would throw some tincs in there, maybe yellowbacks. good luck and awesome viv.!


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

thank you~  

i have decided to go with a small group of lamasi.... i was going for something a bit smaller then Tincs, so that they wouldn't smash the plants.. lol

I have been wanting to try my hand at a 10 vert for a long time as well, so i think that will be my next project.

i love the look over grown tanks.. i hope this one fills in alot.. 

thanks for your compliments~


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

the current state of my green leg lamasi viv:










this tank has now been up and running for over 4 months.. 

it houses 4 lamasi, the ratio i suspect to be 2.2.0 

there have been 5 clutches layed now, and one previous egg ( which i pulled and am now raising myself )..

4 tadpoles are scattered about in brom axles and film canisters.



( dont pay any attention to the date on the pic, i dont set the date/time on my camera )


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

From what is made your background?


Pretty cool tank.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Your tank looks absolutely incredible. I really like your plants. The pilea is one of my favorite plants but my fatties just trampled all over it. I love they way your fig is growing along the wall and wood. 
Candy


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks guys.. it has turned out to be a pretty cool tank.... 

this was the first time that i had made an actual background for a tank, and so far it seems to be holding up..

the background consist of:

silicone as the base layer on the glass

expanding foam over that ( carved to make some flat areas for depth, but you cant really tell now with all the plants that have grown in )

and then silicone and coco fiber as the top layer.


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Cool, the background is almost covered by the plants...

Post bigger pics, plz!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice job! I really LOVE the plant growth, esp. the creeping fig. I've traditionally used the oak leaf fig which grows incredibly slow. After seeing your tank I might just have to add some to my setups. Also, what type of lighting are you using?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great! nicely grown in


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I agree,any pics of the frogs?


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

I love the way this tank looks...the broms are great but I especially like how you used a more common, yet lovely plant.... the green philodendron... It really gives it a rainforest feel I think.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree, this is a very sharp looking tank indeed!


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks everyone!

my frogs love this tank too.. they just layed two more clutches of eggs last night.. lol

as for lighting, i am using two compact saltwater reef lights.. i will get some pics of them tonight and the brand name..

here are the best pics i could get of my frogs:









calling male









same male a few weeks later with a tad on his back...


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

this tank is coming up on 5 or so months up and running soon..

here is a recent picture:










there is a lamasi tadpole in nearly every film canister in the tank.. as well as in a few brom axels..


----------



## Riley (Sep 20, 2008)

Love it! I'm considering removing my small pond too. Just takes up too much needed floor space. What's the name of the vine growing across the background? I think the leaf size really compliments the tank.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

that would be creeping fig.. 

there is also some small cuttings of oak leaf creeping fig that is starting to take off as well, though not nearly as fast....

thanks for the compliments on my tank.. my frogs seem to love it, and have shown no signs of slowing down production yet...although, with as many tads as they are caring for, i dont think that would be a bad idea...lol


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

a hot of the tank from tonight..

i believe it is going on 6 months old now:


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

very nice tank, looks alot bigger then a 20gal


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks.

i thought that it was a bigger tank, but i recently came across another one at Petco that is the same size, shape, etc.. its definitely a 20 gallon.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great!! these guys will bredd like rabbitts!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Are your frogs shy? Some of my friends have these and they are pretty timid.


----------



## true (Oct 19, 2008)

i have to agree, i have a 2.1 trio of orange panguana in a heavilly planted 30 gal and a green panguana pair in a 10 gal, the only time to see them is early in the morning for 1 1/2 hour after the lights turn on, if i dont disturb them i can see males calling almost constantly, and than after the lights go down. During the day mine are hiding in borms or everyvere else. Do you have the same expirience?


----------

